# Donor eggs, foreign clinics and older women



## chucklebutty (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I am starting a new thread to ask you guys for your advice. My story in short is that I'm nearly 48. No children, 1 failed cycle with no eggs and just had a failed cycle with an egg share donor.

So my questions are:
1. Can anyone recommend a clinic where the donors are younger than 30
2. Can anyone recommend a clinic that specialises in treating older women (grrr I'm about 27 in my head)
3. Do I really have to wait 3 months before trying again after a donor cycle?
4. How does the process of going abroad work? I can foresee problems dragging the OH around the world with me, can they freeze his sperm?

There are probably a million other questions but this is all I can think of at the moment.

Many thanks 
C
X


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Chucklebutty
Dogus in Northern Cyprus have no age limit.  Donors tend to be in their 20s and as Cyprus is multicultural there is wide choice of donors but all anonymous.  Success rates of greater than 80%.  I believe sperm can be frozen in advance otherwise your OH would need to be out there at EC.  I used double donor so only needed to be out there for one visit of 2 nights although I stayed out longer moving to the South for a bit of a holiday.  Most preparation is done in the UK i.e scans and lining preparation.  The whole process was so relaxing compared to UK with cheaper costs and cheap flights out of season it's a no brainer to remain in UK for treatment.  I must confess there was a problem with communication just before I went out there but not insurmountable.  There is a thread for Dogus under Cyprus and lots of ladies getting BFP.  

An alternative clinic in Cyprus is Ada IVF clinic which was set up last year with several of the staff formally from Dogus,  who are getting equally good results.  

I understand Clinics in Czech Republic and Poland might be cheaper.  Invicta Gdansk now have a good English Language website which might be worth a look at.  I think  two of the things to consider are ease of getting there and success rates then look at costs.  Being able to fly from your local airport makes such a difference if you are not London based.
Good luck
TCC x


----------



## dragonfly10 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Chucklebutty,

I can highly recommend SERUM in Greece. Peny is wonderful. Her donors are in their twenties. I know she's the go to lady for women in their 40's, she was certainly my first choice. I can't comment on how long between cycles as I was successful first go with DE, but I've not heard of a 3 month rule. 

Strangely, going abroad was really straightforward for me, surprisingly so! I teach as well so my cycle involved a trip to Asda to pick up my drugs, a scan at a private scanning place one Saturday, a trip for my husband to Greece (all in one day  ) to freeze sperm and my transfer was in the October half term. But it can be even more straight forward than that. Along with many women, I found the treatment out in Greece to be tailored to my needs, carefully thought through and sensitive throughout. Peny was always at the end of an email. After having 3 cycles in England with a less than great clinic,  I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it!

There is a whole thread on Serum in the Greece section and Peny responds very quickly to any contact with her and will provide you with a free telephone consultation.

Good luck in choosing a clinic and in treatment,

Dragonfly X


----------



## chucklebutty (Dec 20, 2013)

Hiya tincancat, thanks for that info and actually you make a very good point as I am limited to Manchester and Liverpool airports xx


----------



## chucklebutty (Dec 20, 2013)

Hiya dragonfly, that sounds promising, I am a very proactive 'make it happen' kind of person so people that I can contact and get answers and actions from quickly are exactly what I need.  I also teach and as you know it is very difficult during term time to disappear off for appointments etc.  I have definitely lost confidence in my uk clinic and just feel I am throwing good money after bad.  I don't feel that they cater in any way for the fact that I am older than their average client.

Thanks again 
C
X


----------



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

I had my treatment at IM BARCELONA no waiting easy jet flight from Liverpool expensive but worth it I had dd and found them to be on the ball communication was fantastic I did a refund programme that I paid 33000 euros and if u didn't get pregnant within 3 months I'd get 75 % back but luckily it worked 2nd go x


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

I went to Gennet in Prague, costs much lower than in Spain that is for sure, but there is a waiting list now for donor eggs/embryos as they became a bit too popular I think! The frozen double donor cycles are even cheaper, that is what we did & I have a huge baby boy from the second cycle. If you fail 2 cycles (of whatever type) the third cycle is free.

The three-month wait between cycles really depends on you. Sometimes it takes a few months for your body to return to normal after taking hormones. I had to wait a few cycles (my own call) to get back to normal, particularly after chemical pregnancies. After that I would go back to my clockwork cycle... I realize you are in a hurry but sometimes better to wait at least 2 bleeds after a cycle before starting again.

I think most clinics will work with frozen sperm, shouldn't be a problem for you guys.

Good luck!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Chucklebutty
My flight was from Liverpool to Larnaca with free transfers from Larnaca to hotel and clinic etc included in the package.  Cost was 5600 euros for double donor and Ibeleive you get 1000 euros off next cycle if the first does not work.

Serum was my second choice but I was put off by the costs involved in getting to Athens twice as Peny wanted me to have hysteroscopy and lots of other tests which added to the cost plus meant the two visits.  As it turned out I obviously did not need these things as a single visit to Dogus now has me with two little boys well on the way.

TCCx


----------



## Sassy-lassy (Apr 19, 2012)

Another Serum advocate here… Penny is great, thorough and I am currently pregnant (still early days) following treatment at her clinic.  

On the basis of a detailed medical history, Penny recommended I have a hysteroscopy prior to treatment.  Like TinCatCat, I wondered if this was absolutely necessary, but in my case it was - there was such an amount of scarring and dead tissue in my uterus, I'd never have gotten pregnant without one.  

Costs compared favourably with other overseas clinics - our fresh DE IVF cycle was EU5k, but that included all the eggs from a young donor.  At a previous clinic in Spain, the cost was over EU8k and you were only guaranteed 6 mature eggs (this was later reduced to 5 eggs) - there was obviously egg sharing going on, though they were always evasive when I asked about this - and you very rarely ended up with fro sties.  At Serum we had three frosties (as well as the fresh eggs that were used for ET) on both our fresh cycles.  Serum also offers a number of cheaper options, using back up donors, embryo adoptions etc

Serum accepts women up to the age of 50 for treatment, but the clinic is closed for the whole of August so if you are interested, it might be worth making enquiries before the end of the month.

Whatever you choose, it's evident that a lot of us older ladies have had success and are very happy with the overseas treatment we've received.  

Good luck!


----------



## chucklebutty (Dec 20, 2013)

Wow huffy boxer that seriously is expensive isn't it?  I think that might be beyond my reach but I'm delighted that it has worked for you 
X


----------



## chucklebutty (Dec 20, 2013)

Uh oh!  Buffyboxer, the ipad has decided to change your name.  Sorry  
Xx


----------



## chucklebutty (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info sassy lassy. I have sent them an email.  Major frustration is that our email system has gone down so now I will have to wait!  I feel like I have done nothing but wait one way or another for the last year  
X


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi we went to clinica medrano Spain amazing experience on currently feeding our 14 month old miracle little girl.  Very very personal unique experience its as much about the journey as the result.  Good luck X


----------

